# my "pumpkin king" costume build



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

the frame was built using the Stolloween 1.0 method of a large trash bag (30gal?) filled with crumpled newspaper then twined to create the ridges.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking real good Dude!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

painting it now, hopefully that will be done tomorrow.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

long overdue paint pics, I'm thinking of adding matte finish to it, what do you think?
I'll see if the gf will do a daytime picture before work tomorrow.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

he looks great


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking good. I vote for matte.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, a matte finish would be nice or at least an eggshell. Although, pumpkins are semi-glossy...aren't they? Maybe flat would be too flat. No matter what I think the high gloss needs to be knocked down a bit.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Looking sweet so far... I too agree that a matte finish would really work.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

here's the updated lighted pics w/matte finish.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh Yes!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Perfect Dude! Looks real nice.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks really good! Nice job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love your pumpkin! I guess I'll have to check out Stolloween's site to see how you made it. I want one just like it.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

well now that I have access to the gf's camera I can do a how to section when I make my dad's. When I brought it over to work on while I visited last weekend he asked if I could make him one.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Painted the scrim florescent yellow, added 2 dollar tree LED light strings.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

with the head basically done I'm moving on to the hands. I've been playing with the pull string articulated extended arms for years but never had a prototype that I loved enough to do a finished build for two. Until today. 

The girlfriend picked up some pool noodles a couple weeks back at the thrift store at half off for 30 cents each. I cut one in half, then each half into long quarters and began to build a 3 finger hand. I'll post pics when I get home from work.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looking really good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm liking how you're doing the hands. It will be interesting to see how they work.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm liking how you're doing the hands. It will be interesting to see how they work.


right now I'm deciding whether to attach the tendons to gloves or loops


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

The hands look great so far. The fingers have a nice plant-like feel to them. Interested to see how they articulate.

Deb, I think maybe you got up a bit too early, lol!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Things are really looking good. I to am interested in seeing the hands work. 

Was kinda wondering about Deb's post there.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

MommaMoose said:


> Things are really looking good. I to am interested in seeing the hands work.
> 
> Was kinda wondering about Deb's post there.


I think she was just sleepy.

If you ever seen pull string articulated hands, there's a few videos on youtube, they work like that, except I intentionally didn't add rigid "bone" pieces to it, so the fingers curl, which creates a more vine like effect.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

well I've come to a conclusion, I need stronger bones in the hand/wrist, so tomorrow I'm going to grab a plank from one of my pallets, and cut up one of my other noodles.

This is why its best to start big projects so far out. People call me crazy, and I agree, crazy like a fox.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry its been so long without any updates, we had camera problems.

Here are my gloves










My throne in progress. Since I decided not to wear stilts, I will be reducing its height a foot.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very organic look to the hands - nice!


----------



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

That pumpkin looks so awesome as do the gloves and chair.


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Holy crap, thats awesome!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking great so far!! Love the pumpkin and the hands are awesome!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks guys! Hopefully the GF will work on my robe tomorrow. Right now I'm working on a bunch of faux candles and lantern. The lantern is based off this:










I've built it out of one sheet of poster board, 4 bendy straws and a gallon ziplock bag.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

This is looking great!!! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I love the idea with the hands. I'm going to try that myself! I am making a scarecrow, and I wanted hands that look like sticks and vines.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

JustJimAZ said:


> I love the idea with the hands. I'm going to try that myself! I am making a scarecrow, and I wanted hands that look like sticks and vines.


glad I could help!

my girlfriend has come down with a combination of things, so I think I'll go ahead and make the robe myself now inbetween puke bucket cleanings lol.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

the lovely Eskimo is my cousin who took over paparazzi duties for my gf who was playing nurse for her mom after her surgery. The suit idea was last minute. I dyed the suit, sewed the tie and added the buttons on Halloween, after my gf's sewing machine died while making my new robe.


----------

